# How to Fix vcruntime140.dll Missing Error



## Telescopist (Jul 30, 2020)

I've spent the better part of hours attempting to resolve this situation. So when I try to open up Ps or LrC I get the dreaded message that MSVCP140.dll cannot be found. I've downloaded Vcruntime140.dll and followed the instructions for dropping it into the Systems 32 folder > restarted the PC but it's a no go.  This is what my Lightroom Folder looks like.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 30, 2020)

The “latest” is not much help  because we still don’t know whether you are running Lightroom Classic  or Lightroom (cloudy).  Also it is not clear from the error message that Lightroom is the problem.  There could also be other apps running in the background that are triggering this message.
Are there two dlls? vcruntime140.dll and  MSVCP140.dll sound like two separate files. 

Have you followed this fix?
https://ugetfix.com/ask/how-to-fix-msvcp140-dll-is-missing-error-on-windows/
The dlls are executables and would be in the same App folder as the lightroom exe.  Not in the program data folder.


----------



## Telescopist (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm running Lightroom Classic.  Adobe automatically updates versions so I'm reasonably sure that I'm running the latest version. I understand that LR may not be the problem.   The header in the small window that pops up looks like this.  This is a bit of a supposition but it seemed like it happened just after the latest Adobe notification of an update.  Should I go ahead and uninstall the program. I do regular backups.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 31, 2020)

Have you tried reinstalling Lightroom Classic?  

Presuming that you are rebooting after every crash and every attempt to replace the missing ng dll.


----------



## Telescopist (Jul 31, 2020)

I will uninstall Lightroom Classic and attempt to reinstall. I've never done this before. Once I reinstall can you provide me with the steps I need to take in order to  gather back up my files? Thanks.


----------



## Telescopist (Jul 31, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Have you tried reinstalling Lightroom Classic?
> 
> Presuming that you are rebooting after every crash and every attempt to replace the missing ng dll.


I have uninstalled all of the subscription base suite of applications. I restarted my PC and then downloaded LrC. I saved the set up file in a folder on my desktop. As soon as I clicked on the folder I got the following popup.


----------

